# Mount Pleasant Pier Speckled Trout



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

We came in Charleston yesterday on vacation.

One vary good news for me, caught a 20 inch speckled trout on small live Crocker (wife caught the Crocker and told me to use it for bait).

My picture was taken by famous local fisherman Jiggin Jerry (I watched almost all of his YouTube video), he told me he will post the picture on YouTube.

Once I came in yesterday I went to pier to look around, sure enough I found Jiggin Jery and ask him for few tips.

Wife caught tons of pin fish.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Went back again after sunset, caught my first flounder on mud minnow, it was 12 inch, not a keeper had to let it go.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Khondker said:


> We came in Charleston yesterday on vacation.
> 
> One vary good news for me, caught a 20 inch speckled trout on small live Crocker (wife caught the Crocker and told me to use it for bait).
> 
> ...


Croaker. As in Atlantic Croaker. Not making fun, just educating.

A Crocker is me telling fish lies.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Doubt it was a spec, temps are to warm. Even if you do catch one, doubt they will be in the 20 inch range


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Add the live croaker for bait. It's bs


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Jiggin Jerry caught 21 inch on Monday, Steve (local pier rat, who fish with Jiggin Jerry) caught one 19 inch Monday, Yeaterday Jiggin Jerry caught 8 flounder. Today and yesterday I watched the local boys catching flounder, sheepshead, red drum and speckled trout.
I caught 15.5 inch speckled trout on mud minnow this morning.

Lost few mud minnow this morning, blues ate back half of the minnows.

I will post pictures when I go back home.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a video of some guys in Florida doing a little game they came up with where they cast live Croakers as far under a dock as possible then try to get their catch out and to the boat without a cutoff. Check out the size of the Speckled Trout they are catching on the Croakers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kg969Llyfs&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Congrats on the big Trout man. Twenty inches is a real nice one. Good catch. That Flounder you landed would have been a keeper back home in GA. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. Well done.

When Speckled Trout get to the upper teens and bigger they start feeding exclusively on fish around structure.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Jerktherod! said:


> Doubt it was a spec, temps are to warm. Even if you do catch one, doubt they will be in the 20 inch range


Lol, you may not know what you are talking about.
Ive seen them caught to 6 pounds in July and August.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Little pinfish are trout killers too.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Digger54 said:


> Here's a video of some guys in Florida doing a little game they came up with where they cast live Croakers as far under a dock as possible then try to get their catch out and to the boat without a cutoff. Check out the size of the Speckled Trout they are catching on the Croakers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kg969Llyfs&feature=em-subs_digest


Yea, Jerry and his guys know how to catch them, all great vids also and those trout were huge....


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Managed to post the picture from hotel room. Me and Jiggin Jerry yesterday with 20 inch speckled trout (I think clicking on the picture will enlarge the view).


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Trout this morning 15.5 inch.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Flounder last night 12 inch.







.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Little pinfish are trout killers too.


Jerry and his boys told me the same thing.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Awesome fish! Might be headed down that way in a few weeks.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice catch. Thanks for the fish porn, working too much this week to get out myself and catch anything


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jerktherod! said:


> Add the live croaker for bait. It's bs


You're funny. Big trout LOVE live croaker, as well as flounder. Plenty in the suds even this time of year, not to mention the Mt. Pleasant pier is in the Charleston Harbor.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great catches. Glad you had fun. Mount Pleasant Pier is a great place to fish. Thanks for sharing your trip and never mind the haters.:fishing:


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Wife, me fished at Folly Beach Pier yesterday. One thing, that pier is very fishing fraindly.

Got there around 6:20 am in the morning, fished till around 10:00 am. Went back again around 5:00 pm and fished till 10:00 pm.

Water temperature in the surf is at boiling point.

In the morning I caught one 12 inch trout (not a keeper, had to let it go) on mud minnow. The older local gentleman next to me caught number of keeper trout and sheepsheads right from the surf. One guy caught a good size flounder.

We caught cooler full croaker, whiting, spot and few blues.

One thing for sure, saltwater fishing is totally different ballgame from fresh water fishing. I used to thing, buy cut mullet and throw in water to catch red, my experience said its not that easy. Crab will nicely eat you cut bait and leaves the bone. Crab will eat anything I throw up there. When some chopper fish cutting my live bait and just leaving the head dangling on the hook, I started hooking them at the back then found out my bait fish and hook both gone.

Quick question to you guys, will using heavier line save my live bait from the toothe choppers?.

Thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice fish pictures


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

When the small toothies (like blues) are around I usually use hooks snelled with nylawire. It's just a thin nylon coated cable but it's pretty bite resistant and the sharks don't even mind it.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

MadDawgJ said:


> When the small toothies (like blues) are around I usually use hooks snelled with nylawire. It's just a thin nylon coated cable but it's pretty bite resistant and the sharks don't even mind it.


Thanks a lot, I will be start looking online, hopefully will found some snelled with circle hook.


----------

